# What book are you reading right now?



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

Simple what book are you reading right now?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

Knights of Bushido: A Short History Of Japanese War Crimes
by Lord Russell of Liverpool

I am about 1/4 of the way through it. Quite a good book.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice, sounds good.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

I will say though that there are parts that are difficult to read. The horrors inflicted on the Chinese and the allied POWs were pure evil. It has increased my appreciation for the guys that fought in the Pacific, all of the allies. But while the POWs were mistreated on a horrendous scale, the Coolies that were essentially slaves faired even worse.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm reading Molecular Cell Biology by Lodish et al for my exam tomorrow


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, MM, but I thnk my book might be a bit more interesting.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2006)

Nachtjäger volume 2 by D. Wiiliams, still going through his mistakes. JG 300 volume 1 still only about 3/4rs of the way through.

working on one of my own books and typing out letters to veterans


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

I bet Evan that it is grim, I read a few years ago a great book on German war crimes. It was deeply disturbing and I mean deeply and I am very used to war crimes, etc. This book made me really wonder how could one human do such a thing to another human. I am sure your book is very much the same. Very sad that anyone had to suffer like that. War is war, torture is totally different and evil. You read books like this and you learn what real evil is, evil is just a word to most people and they don't understand what it really means until you read what some of these people did to other fellow human beings.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2006)

Flyboys by James Bradley, concerning the murder and execution of several American Naval Aviators on Chichi Jima....

Finished up the JG 300 Vol I book last weekend.... Sooo much information in that book.... Cant wait for the translated Vol II to come out....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished "Spitfires Over Darwin" excellent book about the Spitfire involvement in the air war over Northern Australia in 1943.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2006)

side note just released in England is Scale Aircraft Modelling with Neil Pages Dora 9 article: many pics and good text........ 

enjoy I am when it comes to the States


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard J. Aldrich - Witness to War. I am in October 1942 so just coming up for Operation Torch, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Hellbird (Jan 26, 2006)

Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945, by Max Hastings


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

Bomber Crew - Taking on the Reich by John Sweetman.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Flyboys by James Bradley, concerning the murder and execution of several American Naval Aviators on Chichi Jima....
> 
> Finished up the JG 300 Vol I book last weekend.... Sooo much information in that book.... Cant wait for the translated Vol II to come out....



That's a good one. I read that one a couple of years ago. Unbelievable what those poor aviators went through.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree evan.... Its a very sobering book, and rather depressing...


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2006)

"A question of honor"- Lynne Olson and Stanley Cloud.

http://www.questionofhonor.com/


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

For my schoolwork, I'm currently cycling through all of those:

Erich Kulka: Židé v československé Svobodově armádě, Naše vojsko, Praha 1990
Ludvík Svoboda: Z Buzuluku do Prahy, Naše Vojsko, Praha 1974
Karel Richter: Přes krvavé řeky, Ostrov, Praha 2003
Karel Richter: Apokalypsa v Karpatech, Ostrov, Praha 2003
Karel Richter: Dobývání domova, Ostrov, Praha 2005 
Karel Richter: Československý odboj na Východě, FMO, Praha 1992
Jiří Fidler: Sokolovo 1943, Naše vojsko, 2004
Natalia Berger a kolektiv: Na křižovatce kultur – Historie československých Židů, Mladá fronta, Praha, 1992
Tomáš Pěkný: Historie Židů v Čechách a na Moravě, Sefer, Praha 1992
Miroslav Šáda, Karel Krátký, Jan Beránek: Za svobodu Československa – Brána Svobody (Druhý svazek díla kapitoly z dějin čs. Vojenské jednotky v SSSR za druhé světové války), Praha 1961
Arnošt Steiner, Jindřich Drebota: Za cenu života, Naše Vojsko, Praha 1981
Václav Houžvička: Návraty sudetské otázky, Karolinum, Praha 2005
Zdeněk Beneš, Drahomír Jančík, Jan Kuklík, ml., Eduard Kubů, Václav Kural, Robert Kvaček, Václav Pavlíček, Jiří Pešek, René Petráš, Zdeněk Radvanovský (a kol.), Radovan Suchánek: Rozumět dějinám – Vývoj česko-německých vztahů na našem území v letech 1848-1948, Gallery, Pardubice 2002

....


----------



## R988 (Jan 27, 2006)

Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson

not war/aviation related at all.

I am also reading a Psychology of Military Incompetance though, which is


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am reading two right now:

The Cactus Air Force - Thomas Miller
Interesting so far on a subect that I have not seen alot of books on, air battle for Guadalcanal.

Die Deutsche Luftwaffe 1939-1945 - A.Galland, K.Ries, R.Ahnert
Great book, lots of nice pics in it that I will be posting here today at some time.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 27, 2006)

Echoes of War- Robert Westall

Biochemistry- Stryer et al. ( Last exam tomorrow! )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

KG-200 The Luftwaffes Most Secret Unit by Geoffrey J. Thomas and Barry Ketley.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

AQA Statisticsfor GCSE..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh dear 

Hearts of Iron II Manual..


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, so you got the game then ... or maybe you just robbed someone of their manual...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

still reading up on standard deviation.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Hearts of Iron II Manual..



Good game I think I will have to play some more tonight.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm playin' as Canada at the moment ... building the industry up ... it starts at 28 IC - I've got it up to 34 IC as base! I dissolved the RCN though - except transport fleets ... but I've just re-built it with six Destroyer flotillas... oh, and I have one infantry division - that's my whole army.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow I just finished my Germany game and I think I am going to play with England next.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

It's Jan. 1938 on mine ... I built nothing but factories, and brought in all supplies by trade to save some IC to build more factories. Playing as Britain is hard - it's easy to defend Britain itself ... but holding on to Africa and Asia is fuckin' solid ... prepare for a mean war at sea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Im looking foward to the challenge. I thought Germany was rather easy to play. You just had to attack N. Afrika quickly and get rid of England before they were too strong. Russia was the hardest to beat only because they were so large.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Britain certainly is a challenge. I find France easy to play as, it's a big industrial nation and has the capability to create a large army before the war starts. France, in reality, did not prepare for war effectively ... but with the benefit of hindsight, you can make France extremely powerful. I pratically wiped out Germany AND the Soviet Union as France.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I might play with them later but now that i have played with Gemany and am going to start a British Game I will play with Japan next and then the US and then Russian, Then probably Italy and then France. Then maybe some smaller lesser countries such as Nepal or what not.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I played as Yunnan ... then gave up around 1938 ... 'cos I got bored.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I think it might be quite hard with these small countries because they have no industry or anything.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

As Yunnan, I allied myself with Nationalist China and we both fought Guangxi and Communist China. It was interesting because I had the potential to capture a lot of IC which would make me quite powerful for a small nation. You have to take into account the consumer needs of a large country - that's why the game is so good, you can't just become stupidly powerful unless you can support your population and you have the natural resources. 

As Canada I have barely enough Energy, but I create (4) Oil and have a lot of metal. So I just trade it away for energy and raw materials.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

That is what I did with Germany. I traded for Rare Materials and what I could not get I took!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm actually making Canada right-wing ... I've got it Paternal Autocrat at the moment. They start as Market Liberal - and I instantly went for Social Conservative. But I'm actually a dictatorship now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh great what are you going to ally yourself with Germany and start a N. American front!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Interesting idea ... I don't know. I'm actually bringing it more right wing so I can enlarge my military to take a more direct role in World War II militarily. That's nothing against Canada or Canadians ... because they did a lot. But I want more Canadian troops in the world under the Canadian flag! At the moment I've got two Corps (I and II Canadian Corps) one with three infantry divisions and one with two infantry divisions (I just remembered, I've just built some) and another infantry division is almost finished ... I have two Hurricane Mk.I wings, and six destroyer flotillas.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

I spent ages making Austria my allies, thjen Germany went and annexed them. Bastards! Ive also pointlessly started war with Tibet, because we cant actually engage in combat. Im now gonna try and Influence UK's politics and make them my allies, somehow. I dont really know what im doing though


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Who are you? 

I've almost finished my first steps to becoming a decent naval power, one fleet has six Battle-Class DD flotillas, three Quebec-Class CLs and and three Surrey-Class CAs. And I have a Destroyer Squadron with six more DD flotillas. I've upgraded the Hurricane Is to Martlets. And I'm building three more factories. And six wings of Halifax bombers! That'll fuckin' screw 'em over ... The war has started, and Poland has already been fucked over. My interceptor wings are in France...and won quite a few battles against the Luftwaffe over Saarbrucken.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Italy...I thought that would be obvious.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

You are going to lose ... bad! Italy are a hard nation to play as, especially as your first go. It all looks good at first ... my advice, get Britain out of North Africa as soon as possible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Ummm ok that could be tricky though  More infantry and air support needed I think!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

What pissed me off when I was playing with Germany was the damn Italians. They were my allies ofcourse and then fucking I would go in and invade countries like Greece and Yugoslavia and then Italy would annex them after I did all the work. Fucking bastards!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

That irritated me when I was playing as France, because I had no connection of land to the Soviet Union all the land I captured went to Holland. But if I didn't go on the offensive the Soviet Union would have crushed Europe. 

CC, you want to be aiming for at least 60 infantry divisions and the more, the better. They will follow your armoured divisions in and secure the land you gain. I, personally, never mix armoured and infantry divisions together in the same Corps. My mixes are almost always two armoured and one motorised (or mechanized) infantry in each Corps of three divisions. I did have an armoured army though as America that had nine armoured divisions. 

I'm not having much time to play it recently, nor am I having much time to read "Bomber Crew" - it's all quite irritating.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2006)

Just started reading Tail end Charlies by John Nichol and Tony Rennell. So far a very interesting and vivid book.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 6, 2006)

Karel Richter - Apocalypse in Carpathia


----------



## Twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally reading I-Boat captain. I got years ago and it got lost in with my 500 other books I use for reference.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

hehe, I know what you mean by that, Twitch.
I am currently reading Alex Kershaw's "The Longest Winter"


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2006)

Just statrted reading Panzer Leader by General Heinz Guderian....


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Just statrted reading Panzer Leader by General Heinz Guderian....



I liked that one it was good. Still have it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2006)

Just got done with this attempt to take Dunkirk before being stopped by Hitler.... I still wonder what would have happened if he just rolled into port guns blazing and Englishmen screaming...


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Just got done with this attempt to take Dunkirk before being stopped by Hitler.... I still wonder what would have happened if he just rolled into port guns blazing and Englishmen screaming...



I know it would of been interesting. BEF amounted to alot of UK (Bristish, not including other common wealth countries) ground forces. They would of been crushed, mmmm I wonder how that would of effected any peace offers made by Hitler to UK. I think UK would of still fought on but still it would of been interesting.


----------



## Erich (Feb 7, 2006)

went back to one of my luvs, Napoleonics

reading author Peter Hofschröers enlightening book 1815 the Waterloos Campaign the German victory.

I can really see why he pissed off many English Waterloo experten with these two volumes ........ very interesting reading

der Alt ♫


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

That's an excellent book, I've had it a while now. You'll learn to appreciate the danger he put himself in to command his men when the book reaches Barbarossa.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2006)

I was impressed where he is talking about grabbing a captured 47mm ATG and attempt to destroy a Char B with it.... 

All the shells bounced harmlessly off... He states, "As a result, we inevitably suffered sadly heavy casulaties..."

Thats pretty sobering words right there.... Im diggin the book so far... Someone here actually recommended it....... Dont remember who now, but I think it was pD....


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

He was a hands-on general, certainly. No one can take that away from Guderian. You get to see how much he put himself forward even in the Polish campaign when German artillery was landing around his command vehicle! 

The book is exciting and informative about armoured tactics. Fact is always more interesting than fiction. Can you imagine a movie made about him? Most people wouldn't believe it. A lone General firing an anti-tank gun at an incoming tank ... sounds like a cheesy section in a Hollywood movie.

Oh ... and Balck ... you'd have heard of him already...on the Meuse crossing. He became Army Group G commander in the West in 1944 ... ! And he started out the war as an infantry regiment commander! Best Panzer commander in history in my opinion - and by the time you've finished with that book, I think you'll agree...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like one for me to put on my wish list.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 8, 2006)

It is a great read, I read it twice now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2006)

Very good book.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

March edition of Top Gear magazine


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Still reading "Witness to War" by Richard Aldrich now starting 1944.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 12, 2006)

Air War Over Korea


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy Jack’s Go-Buggy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

